# Hey IBBruin



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the motors with the magnets in them. Man i took one of them apart yesterday and took the magnets out....:bigeyes:

Them are some bad news magnets man. You better not get any fingers in between them LOL

I put one on the oil filter and one on the drain plug.


Thanks Bro.:beerchug:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No problem. They're definitely not something you'd want to let your kids play with. I'm starting to throw them away now. I still had some left over from the M&G. If you need any more let me know.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You could throw some my way..lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep I took one apart this weekend. Next time: latex gloves....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea, some of them can get messy inside. I'll ship the magnets to anyone as long as you pay the $5 shipping charge the USPS charges.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i got some magnets from IBBruin and i have to say they are definitely some finger getters but they work great for the oil filter


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Stick one to your floorboard next time you pull the belt housing and just throw your cover bolts at em. No more scratching around on the floor looking for misplaced bolts.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you have a friend that needs a payback, stick one on each side of a fuel line. They are strong enough to collapse it. It won't start. Remove them and no harm's done.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I forgot all about you having them at the greet. I'll have to catch up with you for some on the next trip.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> If you have a friend that needs a payback, stick one on each side of a fuel line. They are strong enough to collapse it. It won't start. Remove them and no harm's done.


 
sounds as if you have tried this before lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL.. I heard he tried to remove a kidney stone with them.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

How do I pay you I would like some if you still have some


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Me as well!!! Throw away some to me. Let me know how to pay.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

PM's sent


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't get a pm. Let me know.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone else must have gotten two then. lol oops


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I ended up with 4 or 5 from the M&G. Those things are STRONG!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

so thats where mine went you thievin scondrowl


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> so thats where mine went you thievin scondrowl


WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS??!! LMAO

You must have left them on my trailer..cause that's where they still are!! lol


----------

